# Firəngiz Əlizadə (Franghiz Ali-Zadeh)



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Wikipedia said:


> Franghiz Ali-Zadeh (Azerbaijani Firəngiz Əlizadə, Russian Франгиз Али-Заде; born 29 May 1947, Baku) is an Azerbaijani composer and pianist, currently living in Germany. She is best known for her works which combine the musical tradition of the Azerbaijani mugam and 20th century Western compositional techniques, especially those of Arnold Schönberg and Gara Garayev. Her works have been performed by Yo-Yo Ma and the Kronos Quartet. On June 20, 2007, Ali-Zadeh was elected chair of the Composers' Union of Azerbaijan.


A composer I have become interested in recently and I really enjoy works like "Music for Piano," "Crossing II" and "Mugam Sayagi." Is anyone here familiar with her music?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I have the BIS CD You (someone) noted in the Current Listening Thread yesterday, haven't listened to it for years, remember that it spun a great deal when I got it! (To much music, to little time syndrome..  )

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ptr said:


> I have the BIS CD You (someone) noted in the Current Listening Thread yesterday, haven't listened to it for years, remember that it spun a great deal when I got it! (To much music, to little time syndrome..  )
> 
> /ptr


I think that was me, I've been digging her music....I want to check out other Azerbaijani composers too.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think that was me, I've been digging her music....I want to check out other Azerbaijani composers too.


Checked the Wikipedia list of Azerbaijani composers and the only other name I recognized was Fikret Amirov, slightly Khachaturian in style...

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2014)

If ptr only recognizes 2 names, we're in trouble.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

arcaneholocaust said:


> If ptr only recognizes 2 names, we're in trouble.


Azerbaijan might well be my weakest game! But I love having things to discover, so I don't mind...

/ptr


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Only come across this piece - Fairytales - on YT; very pleasant. Couldn't find out offhand if she was related to Akshin Alizadeh, more of whose music seems to be 'around'.


----------

